# Have you ever taught yourself a skill?



## Jarrad (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm currently taking my gap year between College and University, the ultimate plan was to find a job and work until I start University next year, but I'm finding it impossible to actually secure a part-time job at the moment... So I was contemplating what to do a few days ago and the idea of teaching myself something popped into my mind. I know I shouldn't start researching the course that I wish to study at University, as it's not 100% guaranteed that I'll get into the course yet. I want to learn something that will be useful to me instead of being just an interesting thing to learn.

Have any of you guys ever taught yourself something? I know that some people teach themselves crazy stuff like java and C++... Once I replaced my overworld sprite on pokemon black and white 2

but obviously I only semi-succeeded


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to raise one eyebrow, but that's about it. Still can't whistle.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 13, 2015)

Kippla said:


> I taught myself how to raise one eyebrow, but that's about it. Still can't whistle.



I taught myself how to do that thing where one eye looks forward and the other goes cross-eyed

- - - Post Merge - - -

my greatest accomplishment to date


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been teaching myself to make icing decorations, stuff like royal icing flowers (like the one in the link below) and cute little animals :3 I used to use molds to make really simple, flat decorations but I think that the effort and time is worth it if you can make realistic flowers and really pretty cakes  I hope to use these skills in the future if I go more into baking professionally.

http://www.wilton.com/technique/Lily

EDIT: I want to be able to do this, http://www.wilton.com/idea/Love-Squ...-home&ICID=love-squared-cookies-0112@ss-home2 as a gift for my boyfriend for Valentines, I better get practising!


----------



## Brackets (Jan 13, 2015)

i taught myself guitar - i found it pretty easy, but then i already played violin so had some musical knowledge and skill


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Jan 13, 2015)

taught myself to swim


----------



## tobi! (Jan 13, 2015)

Gap years are great opportunities to learn things or travel.

If you don't end up traveling, you can learn a new language or a new instrument?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 13, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I taught myself how to do that thing where one eye looks forward and the other goes cross-eyed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my greatest accomplishment to date



I can make one eye look forward and one eye just shift off to the side (I see everything double when I do this) and I've always been able to do it. Kinda weird.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm planning on doing the same thing as you, because I plan on studying Japanese at uni and by that point I wouldn't have studied any Japanese in like almost 2 years. I kind of want to keep it up along with my A Levels, but I have so much work, so I'm planning on studying and teaching myself Japanese (I already studied it at GCSE) during the gap year just so when I start I'm not completely thrown in the deep end (even though you can start the course without even knowing any of the language), and of course getting a job too so I can afford to spend a year out in Japan...  I'd suggest learning like a new language, I know it might not seem useful to you at the moment, but it's definitely something any employer looks highly upon on a CV, because it can show how good your understanding of languages are and how you can communicate effectively, and if you end up enjoying learning it, it could open up more opportunities for you.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been very slowly teaching myself how to play acoustic guitar, ukulele, and piano, mainly the ukulele right now.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 13, 2015)

good on u. lifes short. too short to be wasting away ur youth on a forum whose inhabitants pay minimal attention to ur contribution towards the community. heck this community is so superficial and temporary. fact is very little of u have actually realised this. none of wat any of u r doing is paying contribution to anything. all this website consists of is an archive full of selfdeprived lost humans seeking some purpose in life. in fact wat u shud do is completely forget about this forum and move on with ur life. u have pretentious goals. goals which rnt met due to the procrastination caused by this website. i honestly feel bile raising up my throat when i think of u in 5 years time still being an active member on this forum.

gl in uni bro

x


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

taught myself how to draw, knit, sing nicely (choir helped me read music and sightread lmao), html, some css and how to use rpg maker programs. i have a crochet tutorial that i havnt looked at yet tho


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> good on u. lifes short. too short to be wasting away ur youth on a forum whose inhabitants pay minimal attention to ur contribution towards the community. heck this community is so superficial and temporary. fact is very little of u have actually realised this. none of wat any of u r doing is paying contribution to anything. all this website consists of is an archive full of selfdeprived lost humans seeking some purpose in life. in fact wat u shud do is completely forget about this forum and move on with ur life. u have pretentious goals. goals which rnt met due to the procrastination caused by this website. i honestly feel bile raising up my throat when i think of u in 5 years time still being an active member on this forum.
> 
> gl in uni bro
> 
> x



See you in 5 years


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself HTML and CSS when I was 12. I practiced and learned for like 7 years. I'm pretty good at it now.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to swim when I was younger... although I think a lot of people do that. Also taught myself how to sew.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw and use a computer.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to burp and pop my shoulder out of its socket whenever I want.


----------



## Leela (Jan 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> good on u. lifes short. too short to be wasting away ur youth on a forum whose inhabitants pay minimal attention to ur contribution towards the community. heck this community is so superficial and temporary. fact is very little of u have actually realised this. none of wat any of u r doing is paying contribution to anything. all this website consists of is an archive full of selfdeprived lost humans seeking some purpose in life. in fact wat u shud do is completely forget about this forum and move on with ur life. u have pretentious goals. goals which rnt met due to the procrastination caused by this website. i honestly feel bile raising up my throat when i think of u in 5 years time still being an active member on this forum.
> 
> gl in uni bro
> 
> x



*applauds*

I taught myself how to play ukulele. I tried teaching myself Italian but languages aren't my strong point. I think as long as you choose something you're interested in, you'll enjoy it whether you do well or not  hopefully you do well, of course.


----------



## Joy (Jan 13, 2015)

Taught my self how to whistle, beatbox, snap, and sorta sing okay


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Taught myself basic Chemistry, up to the College level using a textbook my brother left behind.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to pop my thumb. I also taught myself how to scare/intimidate people.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to speak Mandarin at age 5.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to type without looking at a keyboard or the computer screen. I make very minimal or no mistakes in spelling when I do it too.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)

Most of my cooking skills I taught all myself but I guess that's the same with most people really.


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself to play guitar


----------



## RayOfHope (Jan 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Tao (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself to play guitar and I'm overly awesome at that now.

I taught myself music theory.

I taught myself how to use audio recording software and equipment, as well as the stuff for producing music on a computer.

I taught myself what little piano I know.

I've recently picked up an Ocarina for lulz, but I'm getting somewhat competent with that.

I taught myself how to draw, I guess (I never saw it as something you teach, just something you're either good at or you're not)

I taught myself a bit of Japanese, though I keep losing motivation to keep it up.





I've actually taught myself a lot of the stuff I do.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 13, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw and how to fight.


----------



## samsquared (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep. I taught myself to draw, play piano, read, and surely other things that I am way too tired to think of right at this moment.
I'm kind of fiercely independent, so I really teach myself a lot of things (or look it up on wikiHow).


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 13, 2015)

i taught myself to sing in high soprano even though im a mezzo-soprano, is that a skill? 

eh, i also taught myself to repair cellphones and other gadgets, idk if thats a skill too.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

Ah, gap years. The only years I know. I've picked up the ukulele (sorta) and cooking, neither of which started out great. 

One thing to people trying to learn a new skill: Keep your head up! You can do it! If the way you're learning it doesn't work, learn it a new way! Surely you will succeed!


----------



## Paramore (Jan 14, 2015)

i taught myself how to roll up my tongue like a taquito


----------



## Radda (Jan 14, 2015)

write my a's like this - a


----------



## mdchan (Jan 14, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw and use Photoshop...

Taught myself how to use movie editing software to make AMVs...

Taught myself how to use Ren'Py to make a visual novel (and was reminded of just why I hate coding)...

Taught myself iaido (and destroyed a half-tang katana in the process; if you ever pick up iaido, get a full-katana or it'll quickly destroy the hilt from the inside)...

Taught myself how to skateboard (including small tricks like the casper, manuals, ollies, pop-shuvits, nollies, and 180's) and longboard (as well as how to slide-stop on a longboard)...still can't kickflip, though, and even though I can ollie fairly high, I always chicken-foot the landing when I have to ollie over something.  -_-  I did accidentally heelflip once...was never able to do it again.

And, I taught myself a little Japanese; I really want to learn more of it (as well as some other languages, cause it's interesting).


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i taught myself to sing in high soprano even though im a mezzo-soprano, is that a skill?



anyone can be a soprano i if they believe. i can sing from soprano i down to alto so



Paramore said:


> i taught myself how to roll up my tongue like a taquito



thats the strangest way i ever read on how to describe it

=

also taught myself how to use the computer when i was 3. i played this one blues clues game like all the time
it was fun too i wish i could play it again


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm more or less self-taught in art, video editing, and somewhat Flash.

But even then, I still use tutorials every now and then.


----------



## Muu (Jan 14, 2015)

i taught myself digital & traditional art, and also flute. i had to switch instruments for marching band and nobody helped me so im like. okay fine watch me do it myself tho. and drawing is lowkey my special interest soooo yeah .w.;

on that note i wish gap years were more acceptable in america like
everyone i know who goes to college atm has done so directly out of hs, myself included
otherwise u miss out on like. all the funding ever. its bizarre.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 14, 2015)

I taught myself too whistle both ways (sucking in and blowing)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 14, 2015)

A few years back, I attempted to teach myself Japanese. It went well until I lost interest.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

I taught myself how to "roll" my tongue into a clover shape. It's weird.

I also taught myself how to type on a computer! Which is why everyone always makes fun of the way I type...


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 15, 2015)

I taught myself the guitar and the ukulele. I also taught myself how to use Photoshop, and way-back-when I taught myself how to video edit.

I also taught myself how to BS academic essays.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 15, 2015)

I taught myself to play piano, found out what keys were which notes and was able to sightread music really quickly because I play clarinet and saxophone.

I dunno what else though..I taught myself how to play animal crossing?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 15, 2015)

For some reason I thought that I already replied to this thread, but my answer isn't anywhere to be found.

Anyway, I've taught myself how to type on a computer without having to look at the keys or screen.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 15, 2015)

taught myself bmx. I do mostly trail riding since I have a  few jumps made out in the woods by my parents house. I didn't really pick up any street riding skills until I went to college.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 15, 2015)

I suppose I taught myself to draw? I did go to school for a little while, but in retrospect, it wasn't really worth it. The stuff I _wanted_ to draw, they tried to stomp out of me. The stuff they _did_ teach me, I could have learned online for free. The dent in my wallet hurts me to this day.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 15, 2015)

I taught myself how to knit, that was fairly easy. I can't remember how to do it now, but I'm sure if I really wanted to I could teach myself again c: I tried to learn German on my own as well but I quickly gave up.


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2015)

lynncrossing said:


> I suppose I taught myself to draw? I did go to school for a little while, but in retrospect, it wasn't really worth it. The stuff I _wanted_ to draw, they tried to stomp out of me. The stuff they _did_ teach me, I could have learned online for free. The dent in my wallet hurts me to this day.




Pretty much how 'art' went in my school. 

I'm pretty good at art (though I was a lot better at it back in school when I did it more regularly) but I still failed my art exams because they made me do stuff I wasn't very good with rather than what I can actually do...

I.E, they made me do cars with water colors/paint...I can't draw cars, they always end up looking weird (probably doesn't help I have no interest in cars) and I'm useless with paint...So why they forced me to do that for a year is mind boggling.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 15, 2015)

I taught myself to draw, I guess.  I never look at tutorials.  I just prefer to watch other people draw and take tips from that.

I kind of taught myself to train animals...?  I like to train my guinea pig, but I've never had someone professional do it for me.  I have gotten tips and seen helpful videos, though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2015)

Make paintings. My grandma is an artist and she taught me how to paint on canvas back in 2013.


----------



## Elise (Jan 15, 2015)

I taught myself to apply makeup. It's been a long but very fun process and it was at the 5 year mark that I realised I have actually become very good at it.

It's just a hobby and as much as I love it I would probably never want to do it as a career. I have done a couple of little jobs for friends and family though. I even did my friend's sister's school formal makeup which I was so nervous about because I'm not used to putting it on other people and formals are a big deal here. She loved it though and I was pleasantly surprised at how well I did. I also got paid a bit which was nice.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 16, 2015)

I had a little help I suppose, but other then that I learned myself how to play poker (for real money).

Ehm.... I guess I`m not very skillful.


----------



## estypest (Jan 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Pretty much how 'art' went in my school.
> 
> I'm pretty good at art (though I was a lot better at it back in school when I did it more regularly) but I still failed my art exams because they made me do stuff I wasn't very good with rather than what I can actually do...
> 
> I.E, they made me do cars with water colors/paint...I can't draw cars, they always end up looking weird (probably doesn't help I have no interest in cars) and I'm useless with paint...So why they forced me to do that for a year is mind boggling.



Yeah I have much the same experience, I did art to A Level (sorry, not sure what the equivalent is outside of the UK!) and no way was I going to do an art degree. I had terrible art teachers, wasn't taught properly (we didnt even use oil paints), I used to enjoy pencil drawing but I was told that pencil drawing wasn't appropriate for my course (bwuh). I couldn't do or develop my own style, or try out my own things. In the last year of my A levels I had the only good art teacher who really encouraged me to paint (so one ray of sunshine). 

So pretty much I've had to teach myself all the art basics of composition and painting haha. I also taught myself to play the saxophone and the usual computer things like photoshop/indesign/basic doing -- Stuff you generally pick up whilst being online.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Pretty much how 'art' went in my school.
> 
> I'm pretty good at art (though I was a lot better at it back in school when I did it more regularly) but I still failed my art exams because they made me do stuff I wasn't very good with rather than what I can actually do...
> 
> I.E, they made me do cars with water colors/paint...I can't draw cars, they always end up looking weird (probably doesn't help I have no interest in cars) and I'm useless with paint...So why they forced me to do that for a year is mind boggling.



I feel like I did suffer a bit when I stopped drawing for a while. Not years, mind you, but a while. Additionally, because I wasn't able to hone the style that I really wanted to work in, I'm not where I want to be. 

I'm glad to be away from any form of art school, though. Since I have no obligations related to art specifically anymore, I can work on my style more, and figure out what I like about the way I draw, what I want to change, and slowly refine my style until it starts to feel more refined. Last year was a pretty nice year for me, art-wise. I'm not where I want to be, but I can see now that it's more possible than I originally thought.


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have taught myself how to spin a basketball on my finger.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 16, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw and use photoshop. I simply relied on references, google and continuous practice. Though I plan on taking Multimedia Arts as my elective for next year.
I'm not sure if it's considered a skill but I managed to (accidentally) learn the first few lines of "The Phantom of the Opera" on piano when I knew jack on playing.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 16, 2015)

I taught myself to catch m&ms when I throw them 5 feet in the air.
I've accomplished great things... *Great* things.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 17, 2015)

What did you study in college?
Maybe you can teach yourself something related to the field you're most interested in & find something related to it to learn by yourself.

I taught myself guitar after years of experience with music (violin, singing, saxophone.)
also taught myself video editing, with the help of yt videos & friends. came a long way.
with graphic design or drawing mostly just trial and error, i've known how to use PS since like 3rd grade lol. i'm in college now so it's been a hella long time. i did have to learn a lot on my own though, even though i did have teachers helping me.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I taught myself to catch m&ms when I throw them 5 feet in the air.
> I've accomplished great things... *Great* things.



an essential life skill

i commend u


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Drawing, origami, and a little bit of cooking
I suck compared to my Sims character, lmao. She's mastered every skill 8)


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Drawing, origami, and a little bit of cooking
> I suck compared to my Sims character, lmao. She's mastered every skill 8)



Ohhh I should have mentioned that! I'm good at cooking too!

I mean honestly youtube channels like "CookingWithDog" helped me out a lot. The way the woman cooks on that YT show is so aesthetically pleasing... 

I live on foodnetwork


----------



## Allycat (Mar 24, 2015)

I can say the alphabet backwards in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I can say the alphabet backwards in less than 5 seconds.



proof pls


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 24, 2015)

I taught myself to write, I suppose? At the very least, it's better than it was when I was 13.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Ohhh I should have mentioned that! I'm good at cooking too!
> 
> I mean honestly youtube channels like "CookingWithDog" helped me out a lot. The way the woman cooks on that YT show is so aesthetically pleasing...
> 
> I live on foodnetwork





Spoiler: Me whenever I watch the Food Network channel











Mm, the food looks crazy amazing. I'll be watching Cooking with Dog late into the night, no doubt. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## matcha (Mar 24, 2015)

i taught myself how to blow bubbles with bubble gum, how to tie cherry stems with my tongue, i've been drawing for years. i mean they aren't useful skills but

oh, i also taught myself to cook. that's useful.


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2015)

I've taught myself how to use really weird voices to make people laugh, and a simple moonwalk.

Planning on teaching myself some self defense.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 24, 2015)

I taught myself how to make Friendship bracelets (the knotted kind) a long time ago.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 24, 2015)

I taught myself how to remember and interpret dreams, read energies, and psychologically analyze pretty much anyone I meet (with their permission, of course). Right now I'm learning how to do macrame, cactus and herb gardening, scrapbooking, and making candles from scratch.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah, a lot. I've self taught everything considering nobody was really there to help me and I didn't have the time to take classes. One thing is the Japanese language, whoo~ I'm still in the process of learning, but my techniques are basically just 1.) watching subbed anime. This barely helps, but it helped me grasp the most common words like.. "ohayou minna" or "gomen" which is what I always hear in anime as I read the subtitles. Then I just copy off important notes from certain sites and self quiz with an actual japanese friend to help. I have other ways too, but yeah. Then there's drawing..I'm pretty sure a majority of the people have self taught drawing with simply practice, but I don't have the interest in taking classes. Classes are a shortcut to getting better more quickly, but I'd rather go at my own pace at practicing with manga/anime drawings. Rollerblading is another one..in elementary we went to a field trip to a skating place. Bowling was an option too, but nahh I was too weak to pick up a bowling ball at the time ._. so basically I was attempting to roller blade the whole time and trying to learn how to legit roller blade by the time we had to go..I honestly did get a lot better, but I couldn't go a minute without falling to the ground >.< Of course, I ended up with a bunch of bruises that lasted for months. A few years later I found some of my sister's old roller blades and continued to practice with them until I eventually learned how to balance and everything. Haha, there are a lot more things..but basically I just learn everything from common knowledge or diy vids.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 24, 2015)

For the most part I taught myself to draw.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

Do hobbies fall under this? Like writing, drawing, painting... things like that. The only formal "training" I've had in any of these was during high school, in the form of one advanced placement studio arts class, so I guess I count as self-taught even though I've always wanted to go to art school. I've downloaded a bunch of Gnomon workshops though but never got around to watching them. Oops.

For the first half of my life thus far, I could only whistle by inhaling. Apparently everybody else does it the opposite way. After trying for a while I finally figured out how to do it the normal way... and for the longest time I couldn't figure out how to snap my fingers, then learned with only my left hand, which makes me feel pretty dumb now that I can do it with both hands pretty easily.

But back to artsy things, I really want to mess around with encaustic stuff next. Maybe one day I'll teach myself how to work with oil paints - right now I just do watercolors and acrylics, but even then there are so many techniques that you never really stop learning


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

I learned all the U.S. Presidents by last name and in chronological order.  It seems like useless information but I highly recommend learning it.  It is surprisingly helpful in approximating dates and events in U.S. history.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 24, 2015)

sewing, weaving, basic woodwork, jewelry making. ya boy is skillful.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> sewing, weaving, basic woodwork, jewelry making. ya boy is skillful.



but can you cook?


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 25, 2015)

I know photoshop pretty well, taught that myself
I can braid hair, I'll never forget how awesome I felt when I did it myself on a barbie doll 
Give me a computer problem and a few hours and I can probably fix it (the only one that has stumped me was a itunes issue that the company themselves had problems answering)
I'll try almost anything given the chance.

I do wanna try and learn coding, my dad is a wiz at it but I never find the time to go through how he does with him.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> proof pls



it took boredom and an hour of free time/
anyone can do it really


----------



## walkingtree (Mar 25, 2015)

Skills? thats easy, 

eating,
drinking,
sleeping,
dislocate a few bones,
(i'm serious with the first 4)
I can work with raspberry pi and make some stuff,
sewing,
and construction with cement and carpentry, that includes handicrafts too.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2015)

well... I taught myself how to use photoshop if that counts..? hahah


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself html coding, how to be successful selling on Amazon, and how to cook....pretty much every skill I use daily, I taught myself.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 25, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Do hobbies fall under this? Like writing, drawing, painting... things like that. The only formal "training" I've had in any of these was during high school, in the form of one advanced placement studio arts class, so I guess I count as self-taught even though I've always wanted to go to art school. I've downloaded a bunch of Gnomon workshops though but never got around to watching them. Oops.
> 
> For the first half of my life thus far, I could only whistle by inhaling. Apparently everybody else does it the opposite way. After trying for a while I finally figured out how to do it the normal way... and for the longest time I couldn't figure out how to snap my fingers, then learned with only my left hand, which makes me feel pretty dumb now that I can do it with both hands pretty easily.
> 
> But back to artsy things, I really want to mess around with encaustic stuff next. Maybe one day I'll teach myself how to work with oil paints - right now I just do watercolors and acrylics, but even then there are so many techniques that you never really stop learning



Of course, you can teach yourself anything!
I believe even being good at smash bros can be considered a skill


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to be a ***** and how to stalk ppl aka hot pe teacher


----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

i'm trying to teach myself how to play the cello again! i played it back in elementary school, so it's a huge gap, but i think i can do it if i put my mind to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh! i also taught myself how to bake. i now make cupcakes and brownies at least once every three weeks.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to speak/read/write English, and (sort of) how to draw


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to imagine and create various personalities for various characters, from the Pokemon on my team to the Mercenaries of Team Fortress 2.


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to speak English, well trying to.
I have a few errors here and there with punctuation, syntax, etc.
Italian is my language, ahehe


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I taught myself how to speak English, well trying to.
> I have a few errors here and there with punctuation, syntax, etc.
> Italian is my language, ahehe



wait you speak italian i have so many questions.


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2015)

Finnian said:


> wait you speak italian i have so many questions.



Mhm and throw them at me. I'm ready!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Mhm and throw them at me. I'm ready!



do you live in italy???


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2015)

I grew up there during most of my childhood but I recently moved to New York to live with my family(due to the passing of my mom).


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to do something that isn't appropriate for the forums....


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw and let me tell you I am a terrible teacher :3


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

I taught myself how to walk on my hands.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Computer-related: photoshop, film editing, basic web design, etc.

Practical: 3D nail art, cooking and baking, writing prose.

Language: Japanese, and if it counts I also furthered my understanding of Spanish beyond the level I was taught to in school. I've also picked up the absolute basics in several languages.


----------



## puppy (Mar 26, 2015)

i taught myself how to draw.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 26, 2015)

How to play the piano!


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 26, 2015)

I taught myself how to play the acoustic guitar. I had a friend who helped me get started though, so I guess that's sorta cheating? And I haven't picked it up in a while, but it's something. And I guess Photoshop? But I feel like anyone can use photoshop nowadays.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

I taught myself to draw and play drums (not at the same time, of course O.O)


----------



## Imbri (Mar 26, 2015)

Years ago, I taught myself how to do counted cross-stitch. I bought a kit, retreated to my room, and worked it all out. It's become a favorite pastime of mine.

Right now, I'm trying to teach myself to spin with a drop spindle.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 26, 2015)

I've taught myself a lot of basic French and hopefully I can do the same with German ^ ^ I've also taught myself how to make cosplay props ^^


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 26, 2015)

i taught myself to play the ukulele one weekend lol


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 26, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw and to play the piano. Not that great at piano yet but I will be some day


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

I taught myself how to draw


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

drawing as well lol


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 27, 2015)

There was this unsavory person I went to school with that I swore talked mad mess about me in his native language Korean. So I taught myself the language over the course of a year so that I can curse him out before graduation. I eavesdropped onto his conversation and it turned out he was saying nice things about me all along. We live together now haha.


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

I taught myself how to draw, play the guitar (even though I suck lol), and understand basic Russian.


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

The only ''useful'' thing I can think of is my english, 100% self-taught. 

Besides that there are useless things such as moving my ears back and forth lmao


----------



## Rizies (May 10, 2017)

I self taught myself to knit. I've made several blankets and hats. 

I am also learning and taking over maintaining a website for a small business.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

I taught myself how to roller skate, do my hair(not rlly a skill? o.o), scrapbook, cook,


----------



## Corrie (May 10, 2017)

I got into website making when I was 12 and taught myself HTML and CSS.


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 10, 2017)

I taught myself how to write ^^ and how to draw! Drawing was the hard one. In 5th grade I would make myself draw for an hour each day -it was torturous! Always made me very stressed out, but really worth it in the end


----------



## Bowie (May 10, 2017)

I've literally taught myself every creative ability I have. Photoshop, 3D animation software, 3D modelling, sculpting, digital painting, music production, etc. I'm really grateful.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2017)

Photoshop. Although, I have picked up a good amount of tricks from people on YouTube and even a user from here helped me understand the animation a little better. I also would say creative thinking is one of my stronger skills. I'm always trying to figure out alternative solutions to something and sometimes the answer you find is something people haven't thought of doing. That's why I love video games so much. They challenge you with a lot of creative thinking.


----------



## Stalfos (May 10, 2017)

I taught myself to play the guitar. It's not so hard once you get into it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 10, 2017)

taught myself to speak english , ever since i was 6.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 10, 2017)

I taught myself to guitar.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 11, 2017)

Wait, what counts as teaching oneself? Does it count if you use the internet (youtube, tutorials, etc) and books?

If so, then I plan on teaching myself how to sew and do embroidery.

I know how to draw and paint but I don't know if I necessarily taught myself that, since i was in many middle school/high school art classes and went to art school


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

drawing, english to sime extent, reading too. then  uhhh h  idk. i cant think of nany skills i have lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 11, 2017)

twentyonepilots said:


> I taught myself to guitar.



I love how you put it as "to guitar".


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 11, 2017)

I taught myself everything. How to play instruments, different languages, college courses, how to draw, crochet/knit, sewing... so much more I can't even think of. I absolutely can't learn from other people. I have to be alone, do research, and use trial and error.

If only I could teach myself social skills.


----------



## Miii (May 11, 2017)

Yes. As a kid, I taught myself to draw, how to ride a bike, how to write with both hands, how to read backwards and upside down and as an adult I've taught myself how to crochet (and how to design patterns), sew, cook and how to rock climb. Also how to turn any animal into a cuddle fiend.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 11, 2017)

Many.  Art.  English.  Writing.  Guitar.  Piano.  I'm learning french and how to play an ocarina without a teacher and I taught myself how to format documents as well as how to get published.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (May 11, 2017)

I have learned Nihongonese


----------



## Romaki (May 11, 2017)

I've taught myself English fluently by being too annoyed with subtitles, does that count?
To me that's the best way to learn a language completely. First year was very difficult as I could barely follow the complicated plotlines, second year I understood most of it but couldn't understand everything they were saying. Third year and I could understand everything fine. Don't get lost in the grammar, listen and speak.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 22, 2017)

I've been teaching myself to draw my whole life, and hope to learn coding soon!


----------

